# Rem.11-87 VS. Winch. Super X2



## Dano2

Can decide between the 2.
I want o purchase either the remington
11-87 upland special,
or the Winchester Super x2

I noticed the upland special has only
a 23" barrel, I wonder if this will
be a problem since I am
use to shooting with a 30".

I mabe leaning more towards the
Winchester anyway, but wants some feed back
first.
Thnaks


----------



## Robert A. Langager

There is quite a difference between the two guns you are looking at.

The Remington is a 2 3/4 and 3 inch gun. With a 23 inch barrel it will be alot easier to carry and swing as it will be much lighter than the Winchester. The Super X2 is a 3 1/2 inch gun with makes it heavier. The Super X2 is the same as the Browning Gold Series (Winchester and Browning are the same entity now.)

If you want to goose hunt with it you MAY want a 3 1/2 inch gun. Personally I don't think you need a 3 1/2 inch gun to shoot geese. However, the gun and ammo marketing people have got alot of people thinking that they must have a 3 1/2 inch gun to shoot geese and ducks.

The Remington 11-87 is a time proven design based on the 1100 and will shoot all loads without a problem. The 23 inch barrel will make it easy to carry all day long. The English style (no pistol grip) stock will make it easy and fast to shoulder.
Here is the 11-87 Upland Special and specs:









Ga. /Chamber Barrel/ Choke/ Mag Capacity/ Length/ Weight/ MSRP
12/ 3"/ 23"/ Rem Choke/ 4/ 43 1/2"/ 7 1/4/ $756 
20/ 3"/ 23"/ Rem Choke/ 4/ 43 1/2"/ 6 1/4/ $756

*Now that I have gone to the Winchester website I see that the Super X2 is available in a 3 inch chamber as well. So, I stand corrected. *
Here is the Super X2 3 inch and specs:









Ga. /Barrel/Chamber/Choke/Length/Weight/MSRP
12/ 26"/ 3"/ Invector+(3)/ 47"/ 7.25/ $819 
12/ 28"/ 3"/ Invector+(3)/ 49"/ 7.5/ $819

Here is the Super X2 3 1/2 inch and specs:










Ga. /Barrel/Chamber/Choke/Length/Weight/MSRP
12/ 26"/ 3-1/2/ Invector+(3)/ 47"/7.75/ $936 
12/ 28"/ 3-1/2/ Invector+(3)/ 49"/ 8 /$936

The Winchester has a higher magazine capacity (5) than the Remington (4), but who shoots 6 shells in one volley these days (except for spring snow geese)?

Anyhow, there is my take on your question. I am biased personally towards the Remington. I have an 11-87 and grew up shooting Remington 870s and I love them both. The Winchester is nice but it will cost more and is uglier.

As far as barrel length is concerned, I think it is up to the preferences of each shooter. If you are used to a 30" barrel you may be surprised by how the 23" barrel swings and feels. How you are surprised is up to you; whether or not it is love or hate. Good Luck!


----------



## Dano2

Well thats some pretty good feed back,
thanks for the info.

I love Remington, but have heard of more people having
jams with the 11-87 than with the super.
at the fishingbuddy.com forum anyway.

I'm not sure why, but I think the majority of them
were having problems when it was cold.
.

I like the thought of the shorter barrel.
I was looking at the browning golds
and the rem. 11-87 at scheels, and the 11-87
fealt much better.

I'll have to get some more feed back,
then make a decision, then wait,
then think again, then make another 
decision. Hopefully i will have decided
in time before 2003 pheasant hunting, Heh, heh!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Buy an Montefelto and see the light..... :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

SBE get this through your head Benilli are not the best gun made,, there are alot more competting company's that make a much better shotgun.


----------



## Matt Jones

Dano2,

You need to ask 'What do you want out of this gun'? In giving you a reccomendation on which gun to buy it'd be helpful to know what type of hunting you're planning on using it for. Are you more of an upland guy who occassional shoots 'fowl? Are you more of waterfowl hunter who occassionally goes after upland birds? Do you shoot geese or primarily go after ducks? What other shotguns do you own (I.E. is this guns intent to be an all around gun or is it filling a niche that you're other guns can't) We just need to know what you're needs are in a gun if we're going to try to help reccomending one for ya.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've heard nothing but good things from the X2. I'm looking into one for next year. Reliability is the most important thing to me, and that has the fewest complaints. I shot Doug's Browing version and loved it this Sept.


----------



## Dano2

Upland is all I do, I have a Rem. model 11 right now,
I want to put it away as a keep sake, used to be grandpas.
I went and looked at a few, the rem. 11-87 felt right.
I may go for the rem. 11-87 upland special, (I think thats what they call it.
thanks


----------



## Qwack

If you are concerned about re-sale value, you may want to get a 3 1/2 inch gun. A short barrel does not swing as smoothly as a longer barrel gun. Also, shorter barrel guns can be hard on your hunting buddy's ears. Gas operated models can be touchy--tend to malfunction if you don't keep them really clean. I had an 11-87 which I really liked but since I moved up to an SBE, I haven't looked back. Benelli--performance worth the price.


----------



## Matt Jones

I've personally always liked a little longer barrel, even for upland. I just like the way they swing and I always seem to shoot better with them. The 11-87 upland is a gun nice and the english grip stock does seem to shoulder quicker. Personally though, I'm not a big fan of 'pointy' guns with short barrels (then again I'm also mostly a waterfowl hunter), but if you're strictly an upland guy that may be the way to go. The only down side to the 11-87 is all the parts it has compared to a superX2. On the X2 it has a self-contained piston and very few moving parts. Whereas the 11-87 has I think 27 or 28 moving parts and can be a little more of a chore dissasembling for cleaning. Plus if you ever are going to shoot waterfowl the X2 would be just as home on the slough as it would be traversing the uplands.

I have an old model 11 too, truly an awesome gun. I get it out once or twice each season to shoot it but mainly it's in retirement these days.


----------



## Dano2

yes them old rems. are great, I shot alot of ducks with my granpas old 20 gauge, sold that to my brother and after some time, my other bro
sold me the 12 gauge.
Well, I have heard alot of great things about both guns, plus the SBE,
that one may be a litle too spendy for me though.
I understand the Winchester is a little more maintanence free,
I haven't had a chance to look at one of them yet, but will.
Once money is in hand,
I will have to have all 3 layed out in front of me, and make my decision.
As far as the shorter barrell with the rem. I had some thoughts on that one myself, as I am use to shooting with a longer barrell.
thnaks


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Wow Goosebuster, do i sense some hostility? Just because your Nova sucked? Just wondering if you've ever owned one? Only company that comes close is Beretta. (And the Unbeatable Browning A-5)

Dano if i was gonna choose between these 2 guns you mention, I would say the Super x2 would be the better choice. I had one earlier this summer and it was a dedent gun. Patterns nicely out of the box, light recoil. You have to replace an 0 ring on the Rem every once in a while also. In my world, i don't want my main weapon to depend on a $.35 ring of plastic.

Shoulder them all, see which one fits the best, thats another thing you may want to look at. Good Luck in your Quest.


----------

